# filipino martial arts



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2008)

The frame rate is slow but this is still pretty cool!

[yt]hvxCTOrx8KU&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2008)

Heh, slow isn't bad--I can follow what they're doing!


----------

